# occlusion training



## CardinalJacked (Mar 16, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDA5OEZEvhj/?taken-by=realmattwenning&hl=en

I wasn't sure whether to post this under bodybuilding or powerlifting, so I posted it under powerlifting since this came from a powerlifter, Matt Wenning. 

Okay, occlusion training is also know as blood flow restriction training, and it's pretty much just taking anything like a tourniquet, wrist, or knee wrap, and tying to to the top of a limb the restrict, not completely cut off, blood flow to that limb. If you want, read more about it by Dr. Layne Norton online. 

In the link is Matt Wenning's instagram, and it seems like he has taken this to a whole new level about turning it into cardio exercise. To work the hard, obviously you can't use a wrap, but something else that's strenuous is nicotine. So by smoking while do stuff like crunches, sledge hammer and tire, pulling sleds, etc you are able to restrict that bloodflow to the heart giving it the same effect. 

Now, my question is does thing seem like it would work? or is it just really stupid.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 16, 2016)

Please please please don't be serious. I'll unfriend you.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Well, look at how many smokers you know.

How often do they out perform non-smokers for cardio intense activities?
I'm guessing not that often.


----------



## DF (Mar 16, 2016)

I tried to grow my PP with this method.... didn't help


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2016)

DF said:


> I tried to grow my PP with this method.... didn't help


Jelqing bro. Or however u spell it.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 7, 2016)

U can say put a gun to you're head and pull the trigger and u will get insane muscle gains and some idiot out there will give it a go.
This is the stupidest thing ive read.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2016)

This was just stupid of him to post.  Total broscience bullshit


----------

